# Closed toe pumps with capris: a fashion do or don't?



## HorseMom2006 (Jan 26, 2006)

In December I bought the cutest pair of cream colored closed toe pump heels, with...I think a 2" heel to wear with a dress for a formal banquet. Well now these adorable shoes are just sitting in my closet, begged to be broken in some more and worn! Would wearing them with a pair of jean capris look...tacky? or would it look retro and different? I see a few 'rockabilly' models and 1950s lookalike models wear these types of shoes with cut off pants and capris, but not sure how that would really look in the real world, since they are models of course, (and btw, I have fallen in love with the simple retro trend that has started lately)

Just wanted to know what you might think of this idea. With a black cardigan and cream colored top beneath it, pair of capris and these shoes, might make a rad little outfit. But, please by all means give me your honest opinion about it.


----------



## sweetface18 (Jan 26, 2006)

i agree. with the RIGHT shoes, you can def. pull it off.


----------



## Liz (Jan 26, 2006)

they'd be cute for what you described.

you can also wear them with those wide legged, tailored trousers


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly, (and this is my personal opinion) I think it would look a little too "Grease - 1950's" if you pair this type of shoe with the outfit you describe. But perhaps if you can post a picture, I can get a better idea.


----------



## HorseMom2006 (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay, I have a picture. This isn't the exact pair of shoes, because these are from Target and I bought mine at Rack Room Shoes, but it's the very same style. And mine are all cream colored, with no pink or anything inside them.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2006)

I like those shoes - they're cute! But I think they'd look better with regular length jeans. I WOULD wear them with cropped *trousers* - that look that's described as pants that you'd wear to the office, (trouser pants) only cropped so the leg opening isn't narrow) - I'd wear them with *those type* of pants but I would not wear them with "capri jeans"

I was just never fond of wearing high heels with cropped jeans - that's just my thing, but if you like the look - - go for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cirean (Jan 26, 2006)

Those are cute shoes! I wouldn't wear them with jean capris, maybe with a dressier fabric but not denim. They're just a little too feminine looking. JMO!

Wear what makes you feel confident though, that's most important :icon_chee


----------

